# Have you ever posted a fake photo of yourself ?



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

I did it once on another (non SA) forum ops 
Some of the girls wanted to see me, so I went through some old digital photos i'd taken of street scenes, found a passer by who looked ok (hunky), and posted it on the forum as me.

Then a couple of girls PMed to try and get to know me, and start something more. Of course I didn't answer.

Beeeeezzzzzarrrr :cry


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope, although I have never posted a pic that portrays me accurately.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Nope, although I have never posted a pic that portrays me accurately.


How can a photo not portray oneself accurately?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome back. 

Very easily, by showing only a specific angle.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks! I can only hope I was missed! I think the topic of your pictures has been hashed and rehashed on here, and you know where I stand. I think you are irrational on this subject.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Your opinion matters not, since you have not seen me and therefore cannot judge.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

But I've seen pictures of you, which by any account is a fair depiction of a person.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Not necessarily. You shouldn't believe everything you see.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Nope, although I have never posted a pic that portrays me accurately.


I think your pictures look like you. It's your mind that doesn't portray how you look accurately. :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Your opinion doesn't count either, because you aren't being honest.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Nope, although I have never posted a pic that portrays me accurately.


Same here.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

If I look at a picture of you, it isn't like it's not you, photoshopped, or anything else. I am being honest, but if you don't trust me, that is up to you. Nothing I said in the previous reply wasn't true.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Very easily, by showing only a specific angle.


Bit puzzled by you saying this, I'm certain i've seen you photographed from several angles :stu


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

There's really no convincing people like this otherwise. Not in this forum, anyway. It's sad when one's self-perception gets so warped they can't believe the camera eye.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

nothing_to_say said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back.
> ...


Not unless you've seen pics other than the ones I've posted. Perhaps you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it really necessary to drag this into yet another thread? :stu


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

They started it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

From what I can recall, you've posted some with different faces and slightly different angles. Regardless, you can tell what a person looks like by any photograph, for the most part. Esp. the multiple close-ups you've provided us (thanks by the way).


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

No, i could never do such a thing.

This is me, btw:


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> nothing_to_say said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


That's not likely, i've been here a while  
Anyway, sorry if my comment made you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> They started it.


Well, true.

Anyway people, let's stop. For the love of all that is good. :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyway, I actually did use a fake picture of myself once a few years ago. I hang out in a chatroom kind of thing with a bunch of people that I've known for years, and they kept bugging me for a picture so I looked on google image search and posted one I found.

Since then I've actually shown them my real pic, though. :b


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No, I've never posted a fake pic and I never would. I don't understand why people do it. It must be a really ****ty feeling to think you're so ugly that you can't use your own pictures.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually we didn't start it, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

:lol Oh it doesn't matter :group hug time people, no fighting.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It wasn't me. I was originally on topic.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, I did that once when I was 16. I used to frequent a chatroom, and since I had no friends, online chatting was my only method of socialization. It was a really stupid thing to do, but these people just kept asking me to e-mail them pictures of myself. I refused each time, but I could tell that they were getting pissed off. This went on for over a year. I did the whole, "but I don't have a digital camera" thing, but they told me to get a disposable camera. Basically, they began wondering if I was a 700 pound shut-in with a hair-lip. I'm assuming they did, anyway, since they wouldn't stop asking for a ****ing picture. These were all normal, decent looking people, I might add. Refusing to show them a picture seemed to reinforce in their minds that I'm some monstrous weirdo (Don't get me wrong, that's what I am... I just didn't want them to know that.) I didn't want to alienate my only social contacts; therefore, I found a picture of a semi-attractive girl and sent it to them. There was no way I was going to show them what I really look like... Ew. I'm still embarrassed that I actually did that. I stopped going to that chatroom soon afterwards. I just wanted them to think that I was a normal, healthy person, which is pretty ironic since sending a fake picture basically illustrates the opposite.

I also have to point out that I looked even worse than I do now, so my behavior should be excused. I was one step away from human bile.

At least I know I'm not alone. A girl on another forum discovered that a girl had stolen her pictures from her livejournal and were passing them off as herself. Another chick on the same forum posted pictures from a clothing catelog and pretended they were of her. I'll admit that I laughed at the last one, since someone actually found -and posted- the print ads she ripped them from. She basically just photoshopped a shoe logo out of the pictures, hah.


EDIT: hahaha, my new avatar eerily suits my post.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

No. However, less than 1 in 10 pictures looks sufficiently-reasonable to give to anyone, so most get deleted right after being taken.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

The clothing catalog girl is quite sad actually. Desperation tactics there. 
Although I must admit I did consider doing that myself :lol I figured the photo of a guy in the street was the safest. 
Of course if anyone on that forum happened to know the guy........agggghh :afr


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I never have...I'm curious if people would react differently if I did though...hmmm
I wouldn't have the courage to do that though.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

For the record, posting a pic of someone that "accurately portrays you" but does not actually feature you is the same as posting a fake picture of yourself. Quit it with the silly semantics. It either IS you or it isn't, period.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

What I said is "I have never posted a pic that portrays me accurately", not I have posted a pic of someone that accurately portrays me. 

I didn't think it was that difficult of a statement to grasp.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I do it all the time. Even right now (just look at my avatar).


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I tried an experiment once on a dating website. I had a full profile of me, all my hobbies, a couple pictures, completely honest. Made another profile and left it completely blank except for a "pretty" picture of some girl. Gee, which profile do you think got more mail? Well it wasn't mine.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

darkangel said:


> I tried an experiment once on a dating website. I had a full profile of me, all my hobbies, a couple pictures, completely honest. Made another profile and left it completely blank except for a "pretty" picture of some girl. Gee, which profile do you think got more mail? Well it wasn't mine.


That makes no sense. What girl's picture did you put in there that was prettier then you are, Monica Bellucci?


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Lyric Suite said:


> darkangel said:
> 
> 
> > I tried an experiment once on a dating website. I had a full profile of me, all my hobbies, a couple pictures, completely honest. Made another profile and left it completely blank except for a "pretty" picture of some girl. Gee, which profile do you think got more mail? Well it wasn't mine.
> ...


  Well MY profile had a regular face shot and maybe a body shot, and the fake one wasn't celebrity or anything, but a more trashier looking girl. So I thought, alright, maybe local people will contact because they want to 'get some' or something. Nope, guys from all over the world were sending over messages. Craaazy


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Nah, I am who I am, like it or not.

One guy got busted posting a pic of someone else as his own and got laughed off the messageboard, good times...especially since he was a racist **** and kept talking about how gorgeous he is and it wasn't even him in those pics! Someone found his real pic and the jokes never ended. HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH
****er.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

lol, i remember seeing a picture of one of the actors from greys anatomy on match.com a while back, I emailed him confronting, but he never replied. busted :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

HA! That's a good one. People are retarded...


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I've never posted a fake photo.........

but since i so rarely get photos of myself taken..........there have been times that i've posted pictures that were taken over a year prior...


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I recently signed up for a few of those rating sites, and since fakers are so common on there, most of the sites now encourage people to post proof signs with their username to verify that they are real. It's funny the overwhelming majority of the hottest people on the site have no proof pic.

I've noticed that size of the pictures is often times a good indicator of whether or not someone is fake. If they have one pic that looks like 150x150 thumbnail, and their next pic is 800x800, then that sends up a red flag. I doubt very many people would take a pic off their own camera and shrink it to such a small size as 150 pixels.

I spotted two people using the same pics on different sites recently. I decided to contact the one that I thought was probably real and tell her about it. I also told her she should post a proof sign and she said she probably would. So far she has yet to do so... Hmm... Maybe they are both fake.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I never have but I've been tempted. I've tried those picture rating sites in the past and never got a good score. I used chat rooms in the past and every now and then someone asked to see a picture of me. Within minutes of seeing it they would usually stop chatting with me. When I used to use personals sites I got rejected several times after showing my picture as well. That doesn't exactly do wonders for my self esteem. I'm reluctant to even post pictures of myself here because I'm so terriblely insecure about my appearance, and whenever I do I always delete them a short time later. I've always wondered how differently people would react if they saw a picture of someone much more attractive rather than one of myself. Doesn't matter much anyway, I don't really use those type of sites anymore because I'm tired of being judged by my appearance.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Nope, I have never posted a fake picture of myself. However, it would be interesting to see the different reactions I'd get by posting a picture of someone who's good looking compared to a picture of my average-looking self. I imagine the reactions would be quite different.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Have I ever seen you before? I bet you're good looking.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> Have I ever seen you before? I bet you're good looking.


What? Did you just sense that from my words or something? ahahah I've posted pictures of myself in the pictures section if you want to see what I look like, so feel free to go take a look.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Damn it, wrong post.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> Nope, I have never posted a fake picture of myself. However, it would be interesting to see the different reactions I'd get by posting a picture of someone who's good looking compared to a picture of my average-looking self. I imagine the reactions would be quite different.


i'm curious to do that too, but i doubt i could get the courage to even post my picture.


----------



## Avilos (Jul 7, 2005)

Well I have to make all my pictures blurry. Because my actual appearance is just too magnificent. I don't want any of the ladies to go mad with the thought that they can never have me. So I tone down all of my pictures.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I would just like to say that Strange Religion's new avatar picture is throw down sexy...that 's it, that's all I wanted say....throw down sexy...yeah, for sure. Jeez. Man, okay...I'm done, really. That's all...

 :yes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"Throw down sexy", I don't believe I've heard that one before. It must be a new form of sexy, hahah...and I thank you sir. ops


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Have I ever seen you before? I bet you're good looking.
> ...


Yeah, I can get vibes from people on the net like that, it's a gift.
Is your pic in the "Post a pic of yourself right now!" thread. Give me a page number or something, damn! I'm too lazy to search through all of that. Or you could just PM me one if that's easier.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Strange Religion":9b983]Have I ever seen you before? I bet you're good looking.
> ...


Yeah, I can get vibes from people on the net like that, it's a gift.
Is your pic in the "Post a pic of yourself right now!" thread. Give me a page number or something, damn! I'm too lazy to search through all of that. Or you could just PM me one if that's easier.[/quote:9b983]

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=59526

Keep in mind the first one of me was taken a year ago and the 2nd one was taken four years ago.

I need to get a more recent pic, so I can post it on Hot or Not. I don't think I'll ever get an honest opinion of how I look on a support site. :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm glad I scrolled down, I thought you were a mountain at first. 
In all honesty, you are so damn cute! I love your eyes and everything. I know there's debate on what "cute" means for guys, but it's a good thing when I say it. It means I would bang the bejesus out of you. 

Oh and Shadows Fall rule!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> I'm glad I scrolled down, I thought you were a mountain at first.
> In all honesty, you are so damn cute! I love your eyes and everything. I know there's debate on what "cute" means for guys, but it's a good thing when I say it. It means I would bang the bejesus out of you.
> 
> Oh and Shadows Fall rule!


My bed is open to you anytime. :yes

In fact, say the word and I'll travel to "Dancing on the corpse's ashes" and we can make sexy on those ashes. :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

We can make sexy on the graves with the moonlight shining on our bare arses. Sounds fun.


----------



## loserface (Sep 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Very easily, by showing only a specific angle.


I agree with that. All of my pictures are at the perfect angle that make me look good. But any time someone else takes a photo of me, I look hideous.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Futures said:


> No, I've never posted a fake pic and I never would. I don't understand why people do it. It must be a really @#%$ feeling to think you're so ugly that you can't use your own pictures.


I agree. :yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I have used fake pics before to get back at my ex... he told me he "didn't want a girlfriend" yet I saw him on some dating site, so I signed up, used a pic of some pretty tan blonde girl, and started talking to him and of course he replied & was interested in HER. :roll So I asked him to meet me[well--her] somewhere in the next town, and he went and of course... no one showed up, and he waited for like an hour on her. :rofl 
After that I done it one more time. :lol I said "Ohh I'm so sorry, I couldn't make it! Could you meet me another time?" And he went again and no one showed up, yet again! Then I deleted the fake profile. I got back at him.
And BTW I'm not THAT evil--I would never do that unless I had a good reason to, but he cheated on me MULTIPLE TIMES with MULTIPLE PEOPLE!!!, and I HATE!!!! cheaters. :mum I think cheaters should have their dicks ripped off, but since I can't legally do that--I had to find some way to get back at him.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That is excellent! Kudos to you.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:b It's too bad I couldn't find some pretty girl and actually get her to go meet him, but then make out with another guy in front of him or something. :rofl To show him how I felt when I found out he had been with other girls. :um 
But at least I'm sure he got mad and annoyed by what I done, though.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Your plan was brilliant. He got what he deserved.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes, he definitely did. :b
I had another idea to get back at another one of my exes--he gave me nude pics of himself and I was gonna post them all over the web. lol. But somebody told me I could be sued. :stu I'm not sure about that but I don't want in any trouble so I didn't do it. :sigh


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

If I could pass off a picture of Natalie Portman as me, I would have done years ago. Or else Photoshopped my head onto a Slave Leia bikini pic...except I would have to blot out my face first, which kind of ruins the effect.

But the only pics I've ever used that weren't me were of cartoon characters.


----------

